# What size holes in the grinder plates to use?



## rexlan (Sep 19, 2012)

For general sausage like salami, snack sticks, kielbasa what are the prefered size of the grinding plates to use.

I generally grind through my largest plate and then a second grind through a 1/4" plate.

This new grinder I bought seems to have a bad set of sizes.  The large plate is 10 mm and the other plate is 4.5 mm.  One seems too big and the other too small.  What should I buy?

thanks


----------



## boykjo (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah... those sizes are weird...... My large plate is a 7mm and my small plate is a 4mm.... I use my 7mm for sausages which gives it a meaty texture and use my 4mm for sticks, summer sausage and dogs....


----------



## rexlan (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help Joe.  I called them and they are looking at buying me a 6 mm from LEM.

Another question ... do you double grind?

I bought this unit (couldn't stand the price) and I think it is made by LEM.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...eat-Grinder&i=401083&str=grinder&merchID=4005


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2012)

rexlan, morning....   Depending on texture, I will grind part through the small plate and some through the larger plate...  I usually grind all the fat through the small plate for better distribution in the finished product...  Dave


----------



## boykjo (Sep 19, 2012)

It certainly looks identical to a lem.......I only double grind when doing hot dogs then I have a small sunbeam food processor I puree with... small amounts at a time......I am in the market right now looking for a machine to puree... I am looking at the vitamix and the ninja food processors.. something heavy duty but I dont know if they will pass the test of time........ Cougar 98 (Kevin) does double grinds that come out nice....

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126739/german-bockwurst-with-many-pix 

Dont know why the first one wont show....Just search  german bockwurst and take a look

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125079/smoked-beef-knackwurst-with-pix


----------



## rexlan (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought this food processor and will say I am very impressed.  I made a 10# batch of deer dogs with it.  Did a fine grind on the meat/fat then into this machine and drizzled water in it.  Made a nice puree and it was quick.   I only put a lb or so in at a time but it was like 20 seconds and done.


I had a Vitamix many years ago ... very expensive and grossly overrated IMO.  I actually gave it away.

I have been grinding through my stuffer plate than through a 5/16


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 19, 2012)

The plate you use depends on your personal preference for texture, I like a courser grind, 10mm plate (3/8"), like what is used for classic cold smoked kielbasa that I had in Poland. I grind snack sticks finer.






Photo by Papla in Poland.

The Guide Series and LEM grinders are quite different, but the Guide Series does seem to get some really good reviews.

~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 19, 2012)

I only double grind if i want a fine emulsion. Thru the med plate 2x.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the LEM #8 1/3 hp and the plates that came with it are 3/8 SS Coarse and 3/16 SS Fine. http://www.lemproducts.com/product/lem_8_electric_grinder/electric-meat-grinders

Like Rick, grind 2x if I want a fine emulsion. Most of the time I use the Coarse.


----------



## kadoka (Sep 19, 2012)

Rexlan, I bought a LEM's #12, 3/4 hp grinder this summer and it does not look like the Pro Series you show. Not sure what brand Gander

offers.


----------

